# Schutz gegen pedal-Verletzungen



## fred-funkel (9. Juni 2019)

Was tragt ihr denn auf den trails um euch gegen die fiesen Pins eurer Pedal am Schienbein zu schützen? Gibt ja die Socken. Schienbeinschoner auf dem normalen Trail ist dann eher robocop. Aber Schutz geht vor. 

Bin gespannt was ihr so nutzt. Danke für euren Input.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Juni 2019)

Nix... abrutschen, schmerzen, fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-funkel (9. Juni 2019)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Nix... abrutschen, schmerzen, fahren!


Das machst du vielleicht bei einem Stoß. Aber du kannst dich halt auch fies aufschlitzen wenn du Pech hast. 

So. Any tips?


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Juni 2019)

Normale Touren nix... für Park halt Schützer!


----------



## Belchenradler (10. Juni 2019)

Ion Protector Socks haben mir in der anfänglichen Übephase - nach einigen üblen Schienbeinverletzungen beim Hinterradversetzen, etc. - damals gute Dienste geleistet. Mit zunehmender Sicherheit kann man dann auch wieder problemlos ohne die Dinger fahren.


----------



## pacechris (10. Juni 2019)

Klickpedale ?


----------



## vanbov (10. Juni 2019)

Ich bin eigentlich eher unmännlich und daher eher schmerzunempfindlich bzw. heul ich bei Verletzungen/ Schmerzen nicht rum. 
ABER: an den Schienbeinen bin ich MEGA-EMPFINDLICH, weswegen ich Stutzen in Kombination mit Fußballschienbeinschonern trage.
Die Kombi:
- ist nicht schwitzig
- sieht nicht Robocop-Mäßig aus
- ist sehr bequem

Und so schlimm siehts dann auch gar nicht aus. Eher so als ob du Kompressionsstrümpfe oder Beinlinge trägst.
Hab mir jetzt mal die Platzangst Socken mit Schonereinlage angeschaut. Ist auch nicht schlecht.
https://prime-mountainbiking.de/pla...it-einsetzbarem-schienbeinprotektor-pid36954/

Also, lass die Style-Polizei meckern was sie will und trag das mit dem du dich am Sichersten fährst bzw. fühlst


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Juni 2019)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Ion Protector Socks haben mir in der anfänglichen Übephase - nach einigen üblen Schienbeinverletzungen beim Hinterradversetzen, etc. - damals gute Dienste geleistet. Mit zunehmender Sicherheit kann man dann auch wieder problemlos ohne die Dinger fahren.



Ich glaub Platzangst haben sowas auch


----------



## vanbov (10. Juni 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich glaub Platzangst haben sowas auch


Ja (siehe vorherigen Post) 
Die Schonersocken von Platzangst haben sogar noch einige Vorteile:
- die Schoner sind aus den Socken herausnehmbar
- es sind 3 Paar Socken und ein Paar Schoner


----------



## Ptech (10. Juni 2019)

Wenns kalt ist: Lange Skistrümpfe und Fussballschoner unter der langen Hose.
Etwas luftiger: Ion S-Pad Amp in Verbindung mit K-Pact Knieschützern.


----------



## Pumu90 (10. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ja (siehe vorherigen Post)
> Die Schonersocken von Platzangst haben sogar noch einige Vorteile:
> - die Schoner sind aus den Socken herausnehmbar
> - es sind 3 Paar Socken und ein Paar Schoner



Hatte ich zum testen bestellt, fand ich aber doof. Die Schoner sind Mega umständlich einzusetzen und die Socken sind von der Qualität so lala. Ging wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainer-75 (10. Juni 2019)

Seit ich mir letztes Jahr die Wade mit den Pins aufgeschlitzt habe fahre ich diese
https://www.bike24.de/p1126224.html?q=Fuse+schienbein
Sind hinten auch einigermaßen zu.
Man schwitzt schon drunter , aber beim fahren merk ich sie nicht. Durch den klett auch super zum an und ausziehen.


----------



## fred-funkel (10. Juni 2019)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> Seit ich mir letztes Jahr die Wade mit den Pins aufgeschlitzt habe fahre ich diese
> https://www.bike24.de/p1126224.html?q=Fuse+schienbein
> Sind hinten auch einigermaßen zu.
> Man schwitzt schon drunter , aber beim fahren merk ich sie nicht. Durch den klett auch super zum an und ausziehen.


So was schwebt mir auch vor. Vorallem durch s schnelle an und ausziehen. Oder halt die ion schoner. Aber da braucht man glaub den Knie schoner dazu.


----------



## Rainer-75 (10. Juni 2019)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> So was schwebt mir auch vor. Vorallem durch s schnelle an und ausziehen. Oder halt die ion schoner. Aber da braucht man glaub den Knie schoner dazu.



Die ion s ipad haben bei mir nicht funktioniert.  Die hatten keinen Platz unter meinen k pac. 
Sind aber leider hinten offen. 
Aber wem das egal ist,  ist die Combi nicht schlecht


----------



## michlbike (10. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ja (siehe vorherigen Post)
> Die Schonersocken von Platzangst haben sogar noch einige Vorteile:
> - die Schoner sind aus den Socken herausnehmbar
> - es sind 3 Paar Socken und ein Paar Schoner


Hab ich seit heuer und finde sie großartig ...


----------



## Baitman (11. Juni 2019)

Einfach Kniehohe Skisocken. Die haben idR wurde am Scheinbein etwas dickeres Material.


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

Baitman schrieb:


> Einfach Kniehohe Skisocken


Aber auch mit Sicherheit die schwitzigste Variante *NASERÜMPF*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (11. Juni 2019)

Dachte ich auch. Aber die Skisocken die ich bestellt habe sind lediglich am Schienbein dicker als andere. Ein Unterschied zu knielangen Radsocken ist sonst nicht festzustellen.


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

@Baitman 
Hast du schon mal Fußballerstutzen in der Hand gehabt? Hier kriegste welche mit extrem dünnen Stoff, welche im Sommer in Kombination mit Schienbeinschonern superangenehm zu tragen sind.


----------



## Baitman (11. Juni 2019)

Schonmal in der hand gehabt... Aber nichts mit extrem dünnen Stoff... Ich bin mit meinen Kniestrümpfen eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich fahre auch eigentlich nie mit Protektoren wenn ich zuhause unterwegs bin, da fange ich jetzt nicht mit Schienbeinschonern an...


----------



## Sven12345 (11. Juni 2019)

Ich habe auch die oben verlinkten Fuse Schienbeinschoner.
Durch den Klett sind sie schnell an- und ausgezogen.
Die sind eigentlich immer im Rucksack.
Sobald es technischer wird, oder ich etwas spielen will (Hinterrad versetzen, etc.)
kommen sie dran.
Zum Berg hoch kurbeln können sie wieder im Rucksack verschwinden.

Haben mir schon einige üble Verletzungen erspart.

Das schöne ist, dass die Fuse Schoner auch hinten weitgehend geschlossen sind.
Das Material ist bei mir hinten schon ordentlich durchlöchert.
Hat also auch schon viel aushalten müssen


----------



## RFS_134 (11. Juni 2019)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch die oben verlinkten Fuse Schienbeinschoner.
> Durch den Klett sind sie schnell an- und ausgezogen.
> Die sind eigentlich immer im Rucksack.
> Sobald es technischer wird, oder ich etwas spielen will (Hinterrad versetzen, etc.)
> ...


Die Fuse Dinger hab ich auch, in der Variante mit zusätzlichem Knöchelschutz. Ist super für den Bikepark und man merkt sie echt kaum sobald sie angezogen sind  Auf dem Hometrail ist halt kein Schutz fürs Schienbein vorhanden bisher, obwohl es ab und zu nötig gewesen wäre


----------



## Ptech (12. Juni 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Die Fuse Dinger hab ich auch, in der Variante mit zusätzlichem Knöchelschutz. Ist super für den Bikepark und man merkt sie echt kaum sobald sie angezogen sind  Auf dem Hometrail ist halt kein Schutz fürs Schienbein vorhanden bisher, obwohl es ab und zu nötig gewesen wäre



Warum trägst Du die Schoner denn nicht auf dem Hometrail, wenn Du sie angenehm zu tragen und notwendig findest?


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Juni 2019)

Baitman schrieb:


> Schonmal in der hand gehabt... Aber nichts mit extrem dünnen Stoff... Ich bin mit meinen Kniestrümpfen eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich fahre auch eigentlich nie mit Protektoren wenn ich zuhause unterwegs bin, da fange ich jetzt nicht mit Schienbeinschonern an...


Murmeltiertaugliche Knieschoner, die brauchste!!


----------



## RFS_134 (12. Juni 2019)

Ptech schrieb:


> Warum trägst Du die Schoner denn nicht auf dem Hometrail, wenn Du sie angenehm zu tragen und notwendig findest?


Zuviel Kram im Rucksack  Wasser, Knieschoner, Ellenbogenschoner, Helm und etwas Werkzeug sind unverzichtbar, die Schienbeindinger im Zweifelsfall nicht..


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2019)

Ptech schrieb:


> Warum trägst Du die Schoner denn nicht auf dem Hometrail, wenn Du sie angenehm zu tragen und notwendig findest?


Im Bikepark (Lift+runter rattern) kann ich auf jeden Fall mehr an Krempel ertragen als auf dem Hometrail, auf dem ich ja auch Pedalieren will. Das macht vermutlich einen Unterschied.


----------



## Hordak (13. Juni 2019)

Ich habe zwei Paar von diesen Ion Socken und bin da nicht soo begeistert von. Die 2018er Modelle hatten einen in den Stoff eingewebten Ion-Schriftzug. An dieser Stelle ist der Stoff nicht sehr stabil und geht schnell kaputt. Die 2019er Modelle haben diesen Schriftzug nicht mehr, sondern nur noch ein kleines angenähtes Fähnchen mit dem Ion-Logo. Dadurch (und weil der Stoff nun dicker ist) sollten die robuster sein, sind aber auch spürbar wärmer.

Was beide Paare gemein haben ist dass sie unglaublich schwer auszuziehen sind wenn sie nass geschwitzt sind, das kann schon mal ein paar Minuten dauern. Man will sie ja auch nicht kaputt reißen... Große Schuhgröße und dünne Waden sind hier glaube ich von Vorteil.
Außerdem vertragen sie nur Handwäsche und brauchen ewig zum trocknen (deshalb habe ich mir trotz der durchwachsenen Erfahrungen mit dem ersten Paar ein zweites gekauft).

Mein Nachbar hat so halbhohe Schoner-Strümpfe ohne Zehen von Amplifi, ich weiß gerade nicht wie die heißen. Mir wären sie aber zu kurz.
Ich denke ich probiere als nächstes mal die Platzangst Socken aus, oder eine Kombi aus Fußball Schoner und normalem Kniestrumpf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spuk (13. Juni 2019)

ganz ehrlich, scheiss drauf, meinen Schienbeine sehen aus wie der Mond überall Löcher und Narben....
nach dem 100. mal tut das auch garnicht mehr weh, mann sollte halt üben den kurzen schmerz ertragen, ihr schafft das jungs!!! ich glaub an euch...


----------



## Sven12345 (13. Juni 2019)

Man kann auch blöd abrutschen, so dass es genäht werden muss...
Das ist dann nicht mehr nur ein kurzer Schmerz.


----------



## vanbov (13. Juni 2019)

Spuk schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, scheiss drauf, meinen Schienbeine sehen aus wie der Mond überall Löcher und Narben....
> nach dem 100. mal tut das auch garnicht mehr weh, mann sollte halt üben den kurzen schmerz ertragen, ihr schafft das jungs!!! ich glaub an euch...


Soll ja auch Leute geben, die für Schmerzen zahlen und sich hierfür in professionelle Hände begeben....


----------



## microbat (13. Juni 2019)

POC Knie- und Schienbein Schoner trage ich so selbstverständlich wie den Helm und Handschuhe auf der Tour im Gelände. Ich habe es ohne versucht und es ist auch nicht so, dass ich immer so fahre, dass es das Zeug wirklich bräuchte - jedoch ohne die Protektoren ist so eine Tour von vorn herein eine „Kaffeefahrt“. Die Knie / Schienbein Protektoren halten mir Steine, Äste, Dornen, Zecken und seltener die Pedale vom Leib. Bekannte haben sich schon die Schienbeine mit den Pins bis zum Knochen auf geschnitten, ich habe mal mit dem Schienbein und der Wade 2 Meter gebremst und aus meiner Kindheit als BMX Biker sind meine Schienbeine mit Scharten übersät. Das brauche ich nicht mehr. Die Knieschoner halten auch besser am Knie, wenn drunter ein Schienbeinschoner sitzt. Warm und schwitzig ist es so oder so...
und besser drei Stunden dort unten schwitzen, als 7 Wochen ne sabbernde Wunde. Diese Socken mit integriertem Schoner (von Platzangst) bin ich neulich gefahren: die Zehen sind fast durch, die Socke ist eher schwitzig und stinkt nach drei Stunden so als hätte ich sie eine Woche getragen. Das bisschen dünne Isomatte  machte jetzt auch nicht den Eindruck, als könnte sie mir die Pins vom Leib halten... - ist also auch nicht so doll. 

Da ich hier eh schon nen Roman schreibe: Ellbogen / Unterarm und Rucksack Rücken Protektoren habe ich natürlich auch - trage ich aber (fast) nie, weil die mich derart behindern bzw. nerven das ich das Risiko die mal zu vermissen, eben eingehe.


----------



## Ptech (13. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Im Bikepark (Lift+runter rattern) kann ich auf jeden Fall mehr an Krempel ertragen als auf dem Hometrail, auf dem ich ja auch Pedalieren will. Das macht vermutlich einen Unterschied.



Also bei mir nicht. Zumindest nicht in Bezug auf „angenehm zu tragende“ Knie- und Schienbeinschoner.
Aber ja, Fullface und Co. machen dann natürlich einen Unterschied Park oder Trail.


----------



## psychorad!cal (13. Juni 2019)

Immer mit Vollpanzerung


----------



## vanbov (13. Juni 2019)

topolino schrieb:


> Ellbogen / Unterarm und Rucksack Rücken Protektoren habe ich natürlich auch - trage ich aber (fast) nie, weil die mich derart behindern bzw. nerven das ich das Risiko die mal zu vermissen, eben eingehe.


Hatte vor zwei Wochen nen heftigen Einschlag auf unseren Hometrails gemacht, bei dem mir die Ellenbogenschoner, Rückenprotektoren mächtig meine Gesundheit gerettet haben und mich wieder bestätigen: Keine Enduro-Touren ohne dieser Protektoren!


----------



## vanbov (13. Juni 2019)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Immer mit Vollpanzerung


Zwingt dich keiner dazu......


----------



## ForgottenData (13. Juni 2019)

Gibt es denn nichts mit "Panzerung" sowohl am Schienbein als auch an Wade? Quasi Fußballstutzen mit 2 Einlegefächern,wenn dass dann noch irgenwie an/um die Wade passt.Habe zwar Flats mit extra kurzen Schrauben aber habe auch schonmal eine aufgetrennte Wade gesehen..Muss nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (13. Juni 2019)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nichts mit "Panzerung" sowohl am Schienbein als auch an Wade? Quasi Fußballstutzen mit 2 Einlegefächern,wenn dass dann noch irgenwie an/um die Wade passt.Habe zwar Flats mit extra kurzen Schrauben aber habe auch schonmal eine aufgetrennte Wade gesehen..Muss nicht sein


Geh mal ins normale Sportgeschäft und kauf Dir billige 0815-Schienbeinschoner zum Einschieben... die kannste hinten und vorne einsetzen
https://sport-boecker.de/equipment/...rtomic-lite-schienbeinschoner?number=AP7032.S


----------



## greifswald (14. Juni 2019)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nichts mit "Panzerung" sowohl am Schienbein als auch an Wade? Quasi Fußballstutzen mit 2 Einlegefächern,wenn dass dann noch irgenwie an/um die Wade passt.Habe zwar Flats mit extra kurzen Schrauben aber habe auch schonmal eine aufgetrennte Wade gesehen..Muss nicht sein



Schoner mit Neopren an der Wade sollten reichen.

Die 661 shin pads haben mir schon geholfen. (Aktuell bei wiggle oder crc für 21€!). O'Neill Shinpads sind hinten gar komplett zu und schützen auch noch den Knöchel.


----------



## ForgottenData (15. Juni 2019)

Die O´neals habe ich aber sind halt warm wie sonstwas und eigentlich nur im Winter zu gebrauchen,ist ja logisch bei Neopren. Deshalb war mein Gedanke auch eher sowas:


vanbov schrieb:


> Geh mal ins normale Sportgeschäft und kauf Dir billige 0815-Schienbeinschoner zum Einschieben... die kannste hinten und vorne einsetzen
> https://sport-boecker.de/equipment/...rtomic-lite-schienbeinschoner?number=AP7032.S



Aber verstehe nicht wie man da hinten welche einsetzt,da sind ja nur Befestigungsschnallen? Oder meinst du 4 stück nehmen und dann 2 an ein Bein schnallen?


----------



## vanbov (15. Juni 2019)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Oder meinst du 4 stück nehmen und dann 2 an ein Bein schnallen?


Genau so.... hab mir in Prag mal in nem Sportladen ganz billige Schienbeinschoner (mit äußerer Hardschale) gekauft und bei denen das Klettband komplett weggemacht. So kannste die Schoner ganz easy von oben in jeden Socken / Stutzen reinschieben.


----------



## Zonenrider (15. Juni 2019)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> Seit ich mir letztes Jahr die Wade mit den Pins aufgeschlitzt habe fahre ich diese
> https://www.bike24.de/p1126224.html?q=Fuse+schienbein
> Sind hinten auch einigermaßen zu.
> Man schwitzt schon drunter , aber beim fahren merk ich sie nicht. Durch den klett auch super zum an und ausziehen.


Seitdem ich mir Wade und Schienbeine aufgeschlitzt habe, benutze ich die Teile auch. Wenn es zu Warm wird (Sommer/ Bergauf) befestige ich die Protektoren mit dem Klett am Oberrohr. Somit immer griffbereit.


----------



## Flieg-Radler (16. Juni 2019)

Von ONEIL gibt es super Schienbeinschoner, die habe ich immer an, wenn es rummpelig wird. Vorher hatte ich ION-Socken, das war nicht so toll: mühsam zu waschen, minimaler Schutz und wenig haltbar. Die ONEIL-Schoner gehen (mit stabilem Klett) auch hinten fast ganz zu (Neopren) und halten auch da die Pins fern. Vorne zusätzlich eine stabile Schutzplatte, die auch fette Steine, die halt manchmal so herumfliegen, abhält. Muss nur ganz selten gewaschen werden. Außerdem hält der Knieschoner damit besser. Top!
(klar: mehr Gewicht und warm, aber nach dem x-ten schmerzhaften Einschlag "ohne" fahre ich mit den Dinger erheblich entspannter durchs Gerümpel.)
https://static.bike-components.de/c...ner-black-blue-S-44484-263987-1555494089.jpeg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RFS_134 (16. Juni 2019)

Flieg-Radler schrieb:


> ONEIL gibt es super Schienbeinschoner, die habe ich immer an, wenn es rummpelig wird. Vorher hatte ich ION-Socken, das war nicht so toll: mühsam zu waschen, minimaler Schutz und wenig haltbar. Die ONEIL-Schoner gehen (mit stabilem Klett) auch hinten fast ganz zu (Neopren) und halten auch da die Pins fern. Vorne zusätzlich eine stabile Schutzplatte, die auch fette Steine, die halt manchmal so herumfliegen, abhält. Muss nur ganz selten gewaschen werden. Außerdem hält der Knieschoner damit besser. Top!
> (klar: mehr Gewicht und warm, aber nach dem x-ten schmerzhaften Einschlag "ohne" fahre ich mit den Dinger erheblich entspannter durchs Gerümpel.)
> https://static.bike-components.de/c...ner-black-blue-S-44484-263987-1555494089.jpeg


Schauen gut aus, sind die integrierten Knöchelschoner auch mit Plastikkappe? Rate sowieso zu solchen Kombischonern wenn man eh schon welche holt fürs Schienbein, auch im Bikepark ein Muss wie ich finde.. Hatte bei diversen Stürzen oft auch die Knöchel verletzt. Die X-Fusion die ich habe, haben das auch mit Plastikkappe, das schützt gut und stört überhaupt nicht beim tragen..


----------



## HTWolfi (16. Juni 2019)

Mit guter/richtiger Fahrtechnik, braucht man nicht unbedingt Schienbeinschoner.


----------



## RFS_134 (16. Juni 2019)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Mit guter/richtiger Fahrtechnik, braucht man nicht unbedingt Schienbeinschoner.


Genau und da ich "noch nicht so ganz" auf dem Niveau fahre, behalt ich die Schoner lieber erstmal noch


----------



## Flieg-Radler (17. Juni 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Schauen gut aus, sind die integrierten Knöchelschoner auch mit Plastikkappe? Rate sowieso zu solchen Kombischonern wenn man eh schon welche holt fürs Schienbein, auch im Bikepark ein Muss wie ich finde.. Hatte bei diversen Stürzen oft auch die Knöchel verletzt. Die X-Fusion die ich habe, haben das auch mit Plastikkappe, das schützt gut und stört überhaupt nicht beim tragen..


Hi RFS_134, die Knöchelschutz ist aus festem Schaumstoff und scheint mir recht brauchbar. Allerdings sitzt der Schoner nur dann tief genug für den Knöchelschutz, wenn man die Fußschlaufe wie vorgesehen nutzt (im Schuh trägt - geht nur, wenn man den Schuh zum Schoneranziehen auszieht).

@ HTWolfi - schafft das jemand, immer so zu fahren, dass keine Steine oder querliegende Äste hochschnellen? Alle Achtung!
Also ich nicht. Aber das ist ja egal: bei jedem Protektor entscheidet ja jeder für sich selbst nach Kombination aus Fahrvermögen und Sicherheitsanspruch. Daher hilft es m.E. dem Fragenden nicht, zu sagen, dass man selbst (oder sonst ein jemand) solche Schoner nicht nötig habe.


----------



## RFS_134 (17. Juni 2019)

Flieg-Radler schrieb:


> Hi RFS_134, die Knöchelschutz ist aus festem Schaumstoff und scheint mir recht brauchbar. Allerdings sitzt der Schoner nur dann tief genug für den Knöchelschutz, wenn man die Fußschlaufe wie vorgesehen nutzt (im Schuh trägt - geht nur, wenn man den Schuh zum Schoneranziehen auszieht).


Ja das sollte brauchbaren Schutz bieten, Hart-Kappe finde ich aber bei so heraustehenden Knochen doch etwas besser, als Schutz.
Und die Schlaufe sollte man schon nutzen, da der Schuh sonst den Schutz nach oben schiebt und der nicht richtig sitzt..


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juni 2019)

Also was ich mir schon beim Trial das Schienbein aufgeschlitzt habe... Ich trag da nix. Knieschoner und gut.


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2019)

War Tapen eigentlich schon? Kam mir gerade wegen den Fußball-Dingern... 3-4 rings ums Bein und ne Rolle Gaffa...


----------



## CC. (26. September 2019)

Rainer-75 schrieb:


> Seit ich mir letztes Jahr die Wade mit den Pins aufgeschlitzt habe fahre ich diese
> https://www.bike24.de/p1126224.html?q=Fuse+schienbein
> Sind hinten auch einigermaßen zu.
> Man schwitzt schon drunter , aber beim fahren merk ich sie nicht. Durch den klett auch super zum an und ausziehen.


Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen bisher? Bist Du zufrieden?


----------



## Rainer-75 (26. September 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen bisher? Bist Du zufrieden?


Bin immer noch sehr zufrieden und würde sie wieder kaufen. Das schwitzen muss man halt in Kauf nehmen , aber das tu ich unter meinen ion k pact Knieschonern auch


----------

